# 2.6.10-bk3-ck1-nitro2 is buggy

## Richard_Au

Mr Nitro,

How about testing your patches before releasing it to the public?

make bzImage ---- OK

make modules ....

drivers/block/floppy.c: In function `init_module':

drivers/block/floppy.c:4598: error: syntax error before "UTS_RELEASE"

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/floppy.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

All works when I apply ck patches on a vanila 2.6.10 kernel, all works fine when I apply ac2 patches on a vanila 2.6.10 kernel, but with your patch that is what I got (Fedora Core 3).

----------

## MrApples

 *Richard_Au wrote:*   

> Mr Nitro,
> 
> How about testing your patches before releasing it to the public?

 

i think its rather unfair to make such a curt comment in this instance

these people donate their time to make a patchset for you and others, which is noted as being experimental and thus unstable, and instead of asking for help you say this

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Richard_Au wrote:*   

> Mr Nitro, how about testing your patches before releasing it to the public?

 No need to be so flustered that it doesn't work. The unofficial rule of these patches is that they are not guaranteed to work. And if they don't work, just tell the author POLITELY.Good forum etiquette dictates that you post grievances about nitro patches to the topic which already exists for nitro feedback.

With these rules in mind, your chances of getting attention at the Gentoo forums will be better.  :Smile: 

----------

## MrApples

hats off to you kimchi, great minds think alike   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *MrApples wrote:*   

> i think its rather unfair to make such a curt comment in this instance
> 
> these people donate their time to make a patchset for you and others, which is noted as being experimental and thus unstable, and instead of asking for help you say this

 I think the word "ungrateful" describes this well.  :Razz: 

----------

## Moloch

Besides there is a simple fix for that error as well.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1926434#1926434

----------

## El_Presidente

how about not being such an ignorant XXXXXXX

these patches are called "experimental" and doesnt the name "nitro" says it all ?????

I have a suggestion, why dont you do emerge unmerge nitro-sources && emerge gentoo-sources

edit: i should read better  :Wink:  well then i would say you should stay with fedora core 3 kernel  :Very Happy: 

then everything will be fineLast edited by El_Presidente on Sun Jan 02, 2005 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *El_Presidente wrote:*   

> I have a suggestion, why dont you do emerge unmerge nitro-sources && emerge gentoo-sources

 

He is a Fedora user. See his very first post in this topic.

And I have some un-choice words to say about the speed of Fedora core 3, but well, no flames intended so i will stop here.

----------

## John5788

 *Richard_Au wrote:*   

> Mr Nitro,
> 
> How about testing your patches before releasing it to the public?
> 
> make bzImage ---- OK
> ...

 

im using this patchset and its been running for me 100% perfectly.

----------

## eikketk

Thats a "bug" that originated in 2.6.10-bk3, and has been reported on LKML several times before. It only ocvcurs if you try to compile the floppy driver as a module.

Simple fix: add linux/version.h to the includes of driver/block/floppy.c

I don't think you should blame the Nitro devs here. Maybe they haven't got a floppy drive anymore, dont use it, or compile the driver into the kernel, whatsoever. Trying all possible combinations of modules/in-kernel/driver-not-compiled is impossible, you know... I'm already very happy if a kernel I patched compiles fine with my own .config  :Smile: 

----------

## racoontje

Notice how you're using an experimental patchset, yet complain when it dies and insult the devs.

----------

## ryceck

Im not going to tell how ignorant an idiot u are because many ppl did that before me  :Very Happy:  (respect to those  :Wink: )

But as they said: read the name.... it doesnt say experimental without a reason  :Smile:  If u dont like experimental (or as u say buggy) things then dont use them. And if u want to use them then at least be smart enough to use the search function  :Smile: 

When these problems occur, most of the time many ppl have the same problems, and usually at least one of them has the solution  :Smile:  And if no-one has it, then build it yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## anir

No insults, please!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## racoontje

Who are you addressing anir?

----------

## anir

 *racoontje wrote:*   

> Who are you addressing anir?

 

Richard_Au, El_Presidente and ryceck.

----------

## kimchi_sg

Never mind, I think Richard_Au has been flamed to a crisp in this topic by now, and is pouring out his heart to his mates in some Fedora forum...  :Very Happy: 

----------

